# Whey Protein..Question.



## Boon 51 (9 Mar 2014)

I just did a 100 mile ride and as a rule I have a protein shake before and after a ride but this time as I was near my house I had another shake half way round the 100 miler the result being no aching muscles after wards and well pleased.
Question..
Obviously I cant take a shake with me on a ride so what could I eat or drink as a substitute for the protein shake?
Is there anything?


----------



## uclown2002 (9 Mar 2014)

protein bar?


----------



## Boon 51 (9 Mar 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> protein bar?


 
Not heard of them so I will look in Decathlon on my next visit.


----------



## edindave (9 Mar 2014)

High5 4:1 Energy drink is 4 parts carbohydrate to 1 part whey protein


----------



## midliferider (9 Mar 2014)

Boon 51 said:


> I just did a 100 mile ride and as a rule I have a protein shake before and after a ride but this time as I was near my house I had another shake half way round the 100 miler the result being no aching muscles after wards and well pleased.
> Question..
> Obviously I cant take a shake with me on a ride so what could I eat or drink as a substitute for the protein shake?
> Is there anything?



Do you mean to say that taking protein shakes stops having aches and pains?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (9 Mar 2014)

midliferider said:


> Do you mean to say that taking protein shakes stops having aches and pains?



Protein is the building block of muscle tissue, and consuming it helps repair muscle damage and fatigue as does Vitamin C which It's essential for the restoration of collagen which also helps rebuild muscle tissue which has been broken down.

You are better off imho obtaining your protein from high quality food sources which offers other benefits, High doses of whey protein can cause some side effects such as increased bowel movements, nausea, thirst, bloating, cramps, reduced appetite, tiredness (fatigue), and headache.

A protein shake should be used for convenience only, it should not be used to replace a good diet.
After a ride I will usually have Turkey or Salmon with Quinoa and flax seed which has far more benefits than a protein shake.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Mar 2014)

The acknowledged tried and trusted material is Chocomilk, Frijj or just plain milk, readily available .... ask the Audax crew. Think about what Milk is designed for, it's rapidly assimilated and contains a lot more goodies for building bodies than hydrolysed whey protein. Milk is far too cheap to be true.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (9 Mar 2014)

Mass produced protein bars can be loaded with artificial chemicals to prolong shelf life and flavor them.
They are also expensive and vary in taste. 

There are many protein/energy bar recipes around the net which I greatly prefer as I know what I am getting in them .
Find one you like the taste of pop them in a small sandwich bag and you are sorted...

http://dailyburn.com/life/recipes/homemade-protein-bar-recipes/


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (9 Mar 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> The acknowledged tried and trusted material is Chocomilk, Frijj or just plain milk, readily available .... ask the Audax crew. Think about what Milk is designed for, it's rapidly assimilated and contains a lot more goodies for building bodies than hydrolysed whey protein. Milk is far too cheap to be true.



Good call, one I always forget as I have issues with milk, but for those who do not.. Here is the information supporting what @Fab Foodie was stating

http://www.webmd.com/fitness-exercise/news/20060224/chocolate-milk-new-sports-drink

The message I think it brings is eat healthy and make good choices and you do not really need the unnatural processed products messed around with by man


----------



## Boon 51 (9 Mar 2014)

midliferider said:


> Do you mean to say that taking protein shakes stops having aches and pains?


 
Well muscle pain in my case.. I did of course feel knackered but that was a good feeling knackered.


----------



## Boon 51 (9 Mar 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Protein is the building block of muscle tissue, and consuming it helps repair muscle damage and fatigue as does Vitamin C which It's essential for the restoration of collagen which also helps rebuild muscle tissue which has been broken down.
> 
> You are better off imho obtaining your protein from high quality food sources which offers other benefits, High doses of whey protein can cause some side effects such as increased bowel movements, nausea, thirst, bloating, cramps, reduced appetite, tiredness (fatigue), and headache.
> 
> ...


 

In my case I started riding just over a year ago weighing 10st 10lbs on a road bike which didn't have the best gearing and I went down in weight to 9st very quickly.
I gave that up and got a Cannondale Bad Boy 2 just to take thing easy as I was on the verge of packing it all in as I thought my health was suffering.
Then I was told to try some whey protein for a month at one scoop a day and in just a couple of weeks I felt loads better and my mucles stopped hurting.
I then tried some whey protein mass gain which I now use (but only on ride days) and with a better geared road bike I can do all the climbs and have done 100 miles with no sides effects, averaging 16/17 mph with 1500 of climb.
I now have a healthy appetite and I'm back to my old weight of 10st 10lbs with no aching musles hence my question?
I'm 62 years old so think I'm doing well. 
I want to carry on doing 100 mile rides but need a bit of protein but wanted an alternative to a shake.
I have found using the mass gainer on ride days has been a saviour for me.
Cheers Paul


----------



## the_mikey (9 Mar 2014)

9 bar is is made with seeds and nuts (depending on which shade of 9 bar you have) and will provide lots of energy and protein. I had a nutty 9 bar today, a 40g bar has 12.5g of protein and provides 223 kcal. I also use milk after a ride.


----------



## midliferider (9 Mar 2014)

You are 62 years old and weigh under 11 stones.
Ride 100 miles at an average of 16 miles

I think I am going to have protein shakes. Tell me what other things do you eat and drink...


----------



## Boon 51 (9 Mar 2014)

midliferider said:


> You are 62 years old and weigh under 11 stones.
> Ride 100 miles at an average of 16 miles
> 
> I think I am going to have protein shakes. Tell me what other things do you eat and drink...


 
I eat most stuff to try and keep my weight on as I'm one of the unlucky one's that lose weight just by watching football.. but chips, pizza, cake.
The protein seems to give my muscles the urge to absorb the food I eat, where before I was taking it my muscles didn't.


----------



## Boon 51 (9 Mar 2014)

the_mikey said:


> 9 bar is is made with seeds and nuts (depending on which shade of 9 bar you have) and will provide lots of energy and protein. I had a nutty 9 bar today, a 40g bar has 12.5g of protein and provides 223 kcal. I also use milk after a ride.


 
I'll give the 9 bar a try..


----------



## bigjim (13 Mar 2014)

Under 11 stones is a nice weight to drag up a hill. Doesn't say how tall he is.
I'm older than him and at 6'2" and 14 stone and very little fat struggle to drag my sorry ass up most steep hills.
I can go out and do 100 mile rides but I'm a knackered couch potato that night.


----------



## Boon 51 (14 Mar 2014)

bigjim said:


> Under 11 stones is a nice weight to drag up a hill. Doesn't say how tall he is.
> I'm older than him and at 6'2" and 14 stone and very little fat struggle to drag my sorry ass up most steep hills.
> I can go out and do 100 mile rides but I'm a knackered couch potato that night.


 
I'm a just over 5ft 10in in old money..


----------



## Boon 51 (14 Mar 2014)

the_mikey said:


> 9 bar is is made with seeds and nuts (depending on which shade of 9 bar you have) and will provide lots of energy and protein. I had a nutty 9 bar today, a 40g bar has 12.5g of protein and provides 223 kcal. I also use milk after a ride.


 
I went to Decathlon and looked for some 9 bars but the brands are different but I did get two types.
Aptonia Protein 35 bars and a Weider Double Pro bar and will give them a try on my next long ride.


----------



## TeeQue (14 Mar 2014)

You could try some BCAA tablets.


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Mar 2014)

You could try accepting the aching legs... it is a much cheaper option!


----------



## HeroesFitness (14 Mar 2014)

Why would you have a protein drink during a 100 mile ride ??? You should be consuming mainly carbohydrates as this is what you deplete and require for this type of exercise, a 3:1 ratio of carbs to protein is good so i would recommend you find a more suitable drink :-)


----------



## jowwy (14 Mar 2014)

HeroesFitness said:


> Why would you have a protein drink during a 100 mile ride ??? You should be consuming mainly carbohydrates as this is what you deplete and require for this type of exercise, a 3:1 ratio of carbs to protein is good so i would recommend you find a more suitable drink :-)


Milk


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Mar 2014)

jowwy said:


> Milk


For energy during a 100mile ride?


----------



## Boon 51 (14 Mar 2014)

Thanks some for some good replies so I'm going to have to do this by trial and error..
Next time on a longer ride I will try taking more carbohydrates so how's best to take this while on the move?


----------



## ayceejay (14 Mar 2014)

Nutrition is not a 'one size fits all' thing so you will need to experiment (during training NOT event day) having said that there are some _general_ rules.
Find your energy in foods that are mainly complex carbohydrate and avoid simple sugars except in an emergency. Protein will aid recovery, powders being the simplest and most expensive way to get this but if you take this after training make sure you consume carbs as well (ratio 3:1).
Liquids will be easier to digest while on the bike just make sure you sip rather than glug and have your carb drink separate from your water as hydration is equally as important and water is easily replenished along the way. Gatorade (among others) do a high carb powder you can mix to taste but as someone above said just make sure you consume real food when you can and not a lot of chemicals.


----------



## jowwy (14 Mar 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> For energy during a 100mile ride?


My reply was in answer to heroes fitness


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Mar 2014)

jowwy said:


> My reply was in answer to heroes fitness


And mine was to you.


----------



## jowwy (14 Mar 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> And mine was to you.


Tidy


----------



## Boon 51 (15 Mar 2014)

Cheers boys..
I will look at taking a carbohydrate drink on the next long ride and see what happens, the last ride I had both food and a protein shake ?
I will of course take a protein shake before and after the ride as I normaly do.


----------



## burndust (15 Mar 2014)

Phd flapjack..


----------



## Boon 51 (17 Mar 2014)

Just a qucik update..
Went for a 110km ride yesterday and had a roll and protein bar to eat and that made a lot of difference to how my legs felt at the end of the day.
So more food seems to be the way to go and when I'm at Decathlon next I will pick up some carbo bars..
Cheers


----------



## HeroesFitness (17 Mar 2014)

jowwy said:


> Milk


Milk is a good unless you are dairy or lactose intolerant, if you are then a 50/50 mix of fresh fruit juice and water with a third of a teaspoon of salt if it is a hot day and may be some BCAA's


----------



## Boon 51 (20 Mar 2014)

HeroesFitness said:


> Milk is a good unless you are dairy or lactose intolerant, if you are then a 50/50 mix of fresh fruit juice and water with a third of a teaspoon of salt if it is a hot day and may be some BCAA's


 
The BCAA's ..How do you take them, one a day two a ride?


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Mar 2014)

I did a 150 miler on just normal FOOD last year - amazing! I find FOOD really good. If you can find FOOD, there are all kinds of variety depending on what you fancy.


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Mar 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> I did a 150 miler on just normal FOOD last year - amazing! I find FOOD really good. If you can find FOOD, there are all kinds of variety depending on what you fancy.



Where can I buy FOOD? Do Tesco sell it?


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Mar 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Where can I buy FOOD? Do Tesco sell it?


Amazingly YES! Among the clothes, TVs, DVD's Gardening equipment and cheep Beer, one can sometimes find FOOD and Tesco are a 24hr operation.
What's more, there are traces of FOOD in garages, corner shops, pubs and McDonalds ....


----------



## jay clock (20 Mar 2014)

Try a cheese sandwich?


----------



## Cold (20 Mar 2014)

Peanut butter and jam sandwich.


----------



## Boon 51 (20 Mar 2014)

Cheese or peanut butter sandwich will do ..


----------



## Boon 51 (20 Mar 2014)

Note to self... must eat more?


----------



## Cold (20 Mar 2014)

Boon 51 said:


> Cheese or peanut butter sandwich will do ..




I haven't done long distance cycling yet but I do 100km walking events and a peanut butter and jam sandwich washed down with some Lucozade sport make a huge difference to me energy wise.


----------



## Boon 51 (20 Mar 2014)

Colderuk said:


> I haven't done long distance cycling yet but I do 100km walking events and a peanut butter and jam sandwich washed down with some Lucozade sport make a huge difference to me energy wise.


 
I'm not that heavy but by all the posts I just need to eat more, but I do loose weight very quickly..
I could loose a couple of lbs watching a football match on the telly..


----------



## Cold (20 Mar 2014)

Boon 51 said:


> I'm not that heavy but by all the posts I just need to eat more, but I do loose weight very quickly..
> I could loose a couple of lbs watching a football match on the telly..



I've probably put weight on reading your post.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (20 Mar 2014)

Boon 51 said:


> I'm not that heavy but by all the posts I just need to eat more, but I do loose weight very quickly..
> I could loose a couple of lbs watching a football match on the telly..



I share your pain, currently I weigh 61.2kg (9.8stone)


----------



## Boon 51 (21 Mar 2014)

I did have a thread on here about my weight. 

I started riding 15 months ago at 10st 10lbs and within two months my weight dropped to 9 st but I'm back up to my weight of 10st 10lbs but I'm very wary of doing things right so I dont loose weight again.


----------



## Boon 51 (21 Mar 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I share your pain, currently I weigh 61.2kg (9.8stone)


 
Do you keep your weight on or do you struggle as well..


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (21 Mar 2014)

Boon 51 said:


> Do you keep your weight on or do you struggle as well..



I struggle so much to keep weight on.
The only way I can do it realistically is to exercise as I build muscle.
I also find that exercise changes drastically what my body craves as food and I eat in a far more healthy manner.

As much as I have sympathy for those trying to lose weight I greatly dislike the suggestion that slim people like myself are exceptionally lucky.
trying to look good in clothes is a mission in itself, everything just hangs of my frame unless it has a picture of thomas the tank engine on it.
As the nations waistline increases it seems to be harder than ever to find decent trousers with a small waist in the appropriate length.


----------



## User19783 (21 Mar 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> I did a 150 miler on just normal FOOD last year - amazing! I find FOOD really good. If you can find FOOD, there are all kinds of variety depending on what you fancy.



The question is, how did you feel the next day, be honest, could you cycle another150.miles?


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Mar 2014)

User19783 said:


> The question is, how did you feel the next day, be honest, could you cycle another150.miles?


Yep!
I had a glass of Banana Nesquick when I got home, some home made FOOD and red wine.
Next question ....

(PS: Audaxers do this stuff all the time surviving on nothing more than Ginsters, flapjacks and Frijj .... it's not magic).


----------



## Boon 51 (21 Mar 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I struggle so much to keep weight on.
> The only way I can do it realistically is to exercise as I build muscle.
> I also find that exercise changes drastically what my body craves as food and I eat in a far more healthy manner.
> 
> ...


 
I have to agree..
When people say 'well its alright for you your nice a slim' little do they know how hard it is to keep a steady weight.
PS. I would like too be a big heavier in my muscles but not a lot of chance of that, but like you the more exercise I do the more I eat, but I still dont put on any weight.
Cheers Paul


----------



## hoski (21 Mar 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> As the nations waistline increases it seems to be harder than ever to find decent trousers with a small waist in the appropriate length.



I always find that trousers are cut with a big waist and narrow legs, and not just in fashionable skinny jeans sense. I tend to have to get several sizes to big so that they are comfortable around my thighs - leaving waistband looking ridiculous.


----------



## HeroesFitness (31 Mar 2014)

Boon 51 said:


> The BCAA's ..How do you take them, one a day two a ride?


you can take BCAA's before and after a ride to help with faster recovery, you don't need to on non-training days.


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Mar 2014)

Colderuk said:


> Peanut butter and jam sandwich.


Close ...


Boon 51 said:


> Cheese or peanut butter sandwich will do ..


Close ...

The answer is, of course, peanut butter and Marmite.


----------



## Rob3rt (31 Mar 2014)

HeroesFitness said:


> you can take BCAA's before and after a ride to help with faster recovery, *you don't need to on non-training days.*



Or on training days...


----------



## Boon 51 (31 Mar 2014)

HeroesFitness said:


> you can take BCAA's before and after a ride to help with faster recovery, you don't need to on non-training days.


 
Thanks..


----------



## HeroesFitness (7 Apr 2014)

That's cool, let me know how you get on with them :-)


----------



## stu9000 (8 Apr 2014)

Its interesting to find out how ones body handles energy on long rides. Jelly babies, dates or half a banana are like rocket fuel when running on empty. 

Hydration too. Water is amazing stuff. The odd salt tablet thrown in makes a difference too. Something to do with how your muscles need salt when contracting. 

I have used whey powder after a ride and it meant I had the power in my legs for the next training session two days later. Before I started using it I struggled to get the food down me soon enough and then had no power to get in the training I needed.

Cheers

S


----------



## Julia9054 (8 Apr 2014)

+1 for peanut butter.
Contains protein, fat and sugar plus it glues the bread together so sandwiches don't fall apart in jersey pockets. You do need to drink though as it also glues your mouth together!


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Apr 2014)

I find it rather odd how general cyclists perceive the need for such products. All this crap about needing a protein shake to recover enough for the next days ride, what on earth are you doing that is so demanding you can't stomach real food within a reasonable time, or that requires anything more than a glass of milk to recover? Racing a farking tour stage? Have some medical issue that limits your body's natural ability to recover? Or are you just under some silly assumption that you should always be riding fresh?

I probably go into a race more fatigued than some of you lot undertaking your commute or leisure ride! There is no need to be fresh every time you get on the bike!


----------



## stu9000 (8 Apr 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> I find it rather odd how general cyclists perceive the need for such products. All this crap about needing a protein shake to recover enough for the next days ride, what on earth are you doing that is so demanding you can't stomach real food within a reasonable time, or that requires anything more than a glass of milk to recover? Racing a ****ing tour stage? Have some medical issue that limits your body's natural ability to recover? Or are you just under some silly assumption that you should always be riding fresh?
> 
> I probably go into a race more fatigued than some of you lot undertaking your commute or leisure ride! There is no need to be fresh every time you get on the bike!



Been thinking a fair bit about this post.
I get your point about all the techy crap that can come with cycling and I don't use whey powder day to day. 
But last year, training for the Surrey 100, which was waaaaaay more cycling than I had done before, it helped me get the miles down. 
I have a very (ridiculously) busy job and I don't get a chance to stop much in the day. I found the commute to work quite challenging but great training. But my poor old muscles would not get me up the hill mid week. Until I tried the whey stuff. I read some stuff about needing to eat within half an hour of getting off the bike to replenish glycogen reserves. Not sure about all of that but it helped.

Perhaps I should consider the chocolate milk option. The peanut butter also sounds good. And quick. 

While I would always advocate "real" food over manufactured I'm not entirely convinced that whey powder is massively processed, or at least more precessed than beer or cheese.
I found this wiki link quite an interesting read. It is a by product of cheese production. The muscle building properties are "debatable". "A study of elderly men found supplementation with whey protein after exercise improved muscle protein synthesis".

Finally, my cholesterol is too high so I'm trying to work out whether drinking lots of milk is unhelpful. I suspect skimmed milk is fine but whey might offer some benefits in this area. More reading required, or is there a Doctor in the house?


----------



## Brightski (9 Apr 2014)

Never felt the need for a protein shake, eat well and healthy with out chucking money at it...
Works for me, may not for others...


----------



## Rob3rt (10 Apr 2014)

Brightski said:


> Never felt the need for a protein shake, eat well and healthy with out chucking money at it...
> Works for me, may not for others...



Won't pretend I don't use them, I do, sparingly, i.e. I take them to races with me and mix them with water at the HQ when I am ready to drink them. I do it because milk would go bad sat in a backpack for hours!

But during the week, milk is good enough. I've done 8 days of training and racing on the trot and am still hitting the numbers...


----------



## Emil Baungaard (17 Apr 2014)

Id use the High 5 4:1 as stated above, and then after an intense workout drink a protein shake containing no carbs (Mostly to watch out for my weight). If I haven't been intense, and just out for a spin within my lower heart rate zones id stick to the 4:1 only, but see what your body needs. In other words, Id only recommend it after tough intervals.
Cheers Emil


----------

